# Found some cubans



## tex_00 (Jan 7, 2006)

I guess afghanistan isn't too incredibly bad, yesterday I found some cubans for sale and the German PX at KAIA, the airport here, I must say I was extreamly excited until I saw the price. It was in euro's. I didn't know the exchange rate at the time and I thought that I was going to get the cigars really cheap. Little did I know that I didn't even have enough cash to buy them. I was heart broken. Oh well, I'll get them next time. I just wanted to post this to all my fellow buddies here in Afghanistan. 

To everyone else, I have a question, how much sould I pay for a box of Cubans? Anybody know please reply back.

:gn


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

That depends on the box. What were/are you looking at/for?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

tex_00 said:


> To everyone else, I have a question, how much sould I pay for a box of Cubans? Anybody know please reply back.
> 
> :gn


Depends on what your looking for. They can be under a 100 bucks or over 1000 depending on brand/vintage.


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

tex_00 said:


> I guess afghanistan isn't too incredibly bad, yesterday I found some cubans for sale and the German PX at KAIA, the airport here, I must say I was extreamly excited until I saw the price. It was in euro's. I didn't know the exchange rate at the time and I thought that I was going to get the cigars really cheap. Little did I know that I didn't even have enough cash to buy them. I was heart broken. Oh well, I'll get them next time. I just wanted to post this to all my fellow buddies here in Afghanistan.
> 
> To everyone else, I have a question, how much sould I pay for a box of Cubans? Anybody know please reply back.
> 
> :gn


All depends on size and brand..... 
Pm me once you have the brand and size and i´ll let you know how much we pay in euros here in portugal.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Pay what you feel like paying. Especially if it's the only place you're going to be able to get them. If you feel they're too expensive, don't buy them. If you feel like it's worth the cost, then it is. Don't get too wrapped up in a price war since supply is limited. If you find out you got ripped off later, well it was worth it at the time so no loss... Just my $0.02.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

50 cent pays $3000.00 per single cohiba....


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

In most general terms, if it's a German PX, 10 euros each for a regular cigar, not Cohibas, Churchills, etc...


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Don't remember where I got this and don't know how accurate it is, but this should give you an idea.

http://marty.514crew.com/cigarprices.html


----------



## tex_00 (Jan 7, 2006)

galaga said:


> Don't remember where I got this and don't know how accurate it is, but this should give you an idea.
> 
> http://marty.514crew.com/cigarprices.html


Hey Thanks for the information everyone but the website was a great help


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I found some too.... here in the US!!!


----------



## tex_00 (Jan 7, 2006)

Franksmith said:


> I found some too.... here in the US!!!


That was nice

:gn


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

galaga said:


> Don't remember where I got this and don't know how accurate it is, but this should give you an idea.
> 
> http://marty.514crew.com/cigarprices.html


I wish those prices were accurate...If any a you Magillas know where I can get them at these prices please PM me.

T


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

partagaspete said:


> I wish those prices were accurate...If any a you Magillas know where I can get them at these prices please PM me.
> 
> T


Cuba.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

croatan said:


> Cuba.


Winner, give the man a cigar -- ain't taxes a biatch.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

tex_00 said:


> That was nice
> 
> :gn


Next time do not ding my RG... I WAS JUST KIDDING!!!! 

Maybe a PM to me first would have been a good idea. I would have dinged you back (with a larger amount) but since you are serving I cannot do that.

Keep your head low and do something healthy for that itchy trigger finger.


----------



## shadowbandit (Nov 28, 2005)

Lance said:


> 50 cent pays $3000.00 per single cohiba....


then 50 cent is an a**hole!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> Next time do not ding my RG... I WAS JUST KIDDING!!!!
> 
> Maybe a PM to me first would have been a good idea. I would have dinged you back (with a larger amount) but since you are serving I cannot do that.
> 
> Keep your head low and do something healthy for that itchy trigger finger.


I thought you had to have at least 100 posts to give or take RG??????


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Lance said:


> 50 cent pays $3000.00 per single cohiba....


fiddy cent is a moron


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> fiddy cent is a moron


:tpd:


----------

